# 2WW & Brickin It !!



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies..

This is my first IVF attempt and I am now 5 days into my 2WW 

I am absolutely bricking it, the not knowing most definitely plays with your head ..

From the word GO of treatment with DR making me       followed by stimms which added swollen belly to the loopiness  as you can all relate to !!

EC & ET has also been a very emotional ride as you well know (what part of ivf isn't)

Anyway now im 5 days in to my  and most definitely feeling the mental strain 

How are the other 2WW's out there?? You watching for any possible positive signs, twinges etc...



 IVF Wales 2ww Ladies ​
scouse ET 02 november. Testing 18 november.


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI HONEY HOW ARE YOU TODAY? YOUR RIGHT THIS 2WW IS A BLOODY NIGHTMARE, JUST CANT GET THINGS OUT OF MY HEAD. ARE YOU GETTING ANY SYMPTOMS STARKY? LIKE PERIOD PAIN AND BACK ACHE BECAUSE I AM, AND IM SCARED. WHEN DO YOU GO BACK TO WORK?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

JUST BLEW YOU SOME BUBBLES.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

It is a complete nightmare!!! All we can do is keep strong and have PMA, and believe we're PUPO!!! 

Sending you lots of


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya Girls ..

Kizzy been reading your 2WW diary, not long now babe , wishing you all the best xxx  

Tanya hi babe .. no still only sore (.)(.)s  but i have seen on google that back ache and some belly pains are good signs (me nothing yet)

Im not back in work until 29th !!  saved holidays for this as i know i would be able to concetrate on nothing but xx

Bubbles to both you lovely ladies  


 to all !!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Wanted to ask aswell are any of you taking folic acid?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks hun

yes taking folic acid every day ( have been for over a year!)

good luck


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Kizzy same here.. I have been taking folic acid daily for years TTC before and after all ops i have had to help my fetility but changed over to PREGNECARE from asda got folic acid and everything else your body needs when trying to concieve and when pregnant ..

you taking folic acid Tanya?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Tanya - how u feeling ?

Kizzy - u ok babe? hope your re-test tom gives you better news .. my heart is with you xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Starky

Still negative for me, but I'm okay chick.

Really hoping you get your bfp, I'll be keeping an eye on you!!    

will do round 2 when they let me back!!


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Soo sorry babe but its good to see you coming back fighting xxx  Just think for every BFN your a step closer to your BFP xx

Ill keep you updated with me and will be keeping my eye out for you on your next TX ..


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi starky

I had my scan this morning, my follies have grown but not big enough yet so they have increased my puregon again to 350 now and another scan Monday, they said they were perfect for iui but iv'e had 3 iui's and 2 out of 3 failed so i'm not doing that, hopefully follies will grow bigger by monday, my biggest follie was 14 they like them to be 81mm plus, the biger the follies the more chance off eggs apparently.
I'm back in work now feeling really down i hope they grow and i get to EC.

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies can I join you - I'm now an official Nov tester!  Have the pleasure of carrying our 2 precious embies!
Do you think we can put a list of names and test dates at the top of this thread?  I say 'we'i actually mean a moderator


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

If you post your details

IE Username, ET date and Testdate i will pop it into the first post 

Emxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Cheers Em
here are my details: username= scouse  et = 2nd Nov test date = 18th Nov
Ps congrats on your BFP WELL DONE YOU!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya scouse

well done on getting two fab embies on board

lots of luck for the 

thanks for the congrats, hope i am soon posting them to you     

I have started a list on th first post of the thread and added your details and will add anyone else who wishes them adding in due course

Emxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

How are feeling?  

Em .. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi  Andi i have pm'd you
I'm fine thank you!
Are you listening to that cd?  Are you feeling strong and positive?  I do hope so!  Wishing you a plentiful clutch of eggs! X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Thanks for PM.

I feel scared.  I'm out for a meal with friends tonight (if I can do my trousers up) and going to make the most of my drug free night.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess I'm on the 2WW now girls    (the odd one out) .. one embie on the 2WW.

We're trying to think positive and have concluded that we have a bigger chance than we did before going to CARU so at least this is a chance ... however slim, and I do appreciate the chance we've been given just sometime I feel a little short changed.  I thank you all for pulling me out of the blues.

Andrea xxx


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi andi im joining you on the  , so we can be there for each other !!!
et went well yesterday 

how you doing? em x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 2ww is full of upps and downs, twinges and not twinges

you may find yourself checking your boobs and even prodding them ( i do lol )

i wish you all the very very best

andi hun do you test 16 days from transfer, just wonder as you had a day 2 transfer

hairdresser glad it went well for you


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Em ... hope you're doing ok?

Kara,  My boobs were really sore yesterday and I've had cramps and twinges since the transfer.  I test 16 days after ET .... 23rd!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi that great so having a day 2 transfer has shaved a day off the 2ww for you....now that is a good thing

twinges are normal and the cylogest will make your boobs sore too

how you girls getting on with them any farts yet lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,  I can't say I'm any more windier


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is that cause your a fart bag anyway lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, DH would say so


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you're up and about and feeling stronger!
This journey is so difficult at the best of times, when it all goes to plan!  So when as you say 'are short changed'....it makes it doubly difficult!

I've had pains since day 4....but just praying its the pessaries as they apparently mimic af/pregnancy symptoms!
Fingers X and prayers for all of us! Xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

We can only pray the drugs are playing tricks. Buggers aren't they!!!

I've been searching around for some positive stories and found this, I hope mollieboo doesn't mind me sharing it:



Mollieboo said:


> Thankyou for all your best wishes - Im just so apprehensive that Imay have tested too early and am still waiting for a nurse to phone me back (they r short staffed today) Peestick still says PREGNANT and I keep squinting eyes to make sure Im seeing properly.
> 
> IT ONLY TAKES 1
> ..and 3 gynacologysts
> ...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Need to ask a TMI question regarding the pessaries.  How long do they take to dissolve?  I'm using the back door and afraid to go to the loo in case I lose it .... SORRY!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has that cheered  you up?

another tip DO NOT READ ANYTHING NEGATIVE


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pesseries take about 20mins to get absorbed but i always tired to wait 2 hours.

i used the front door at night in the end as they gave me a bad belly


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

I'm not up and about yet, DH won't let me get out of bed 'til tomorrow .. apart from a shower and the toilet.  Thanks for all your positive thoughts.

Thanks Kara, I read the packet but it doesn't say and god forbid I call the clinic again!!  They know me just by first name already. Have you thought of getting a counselling/advisory job for us ladies, you sure are a great support


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara what a great story....and so true!
Andi i found a site all to do with these blessed pessaries - its an american site i found at 3am when panicing AF was arriving on day 5!It descraibes the side effects/ symptoms the pessaries create and then its a blog site with other's comments and experiences!

If you think it will help i will post the link.  It worked for me for a few hours anyway!  Still filled with dread and fear!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Scouse, I'd be grateful for the link


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Had a bloody nose today, does it have any relation to the treatment?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

[quote 
Thanks Scouse, I'd be grateful for the link
[/quote]

Here's the link Andi - it may be helpful in a couple of days!

http://www.alittlepregnant.com/alittlepregnant/

Link isn't active for some reason but you can copy & paste!

/links


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Scouse,

I've become neurotic already also.  I got hot twice since ET and now I'm worried my body temperature has got too high.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi andi

How are feeling hun, i know about being windy to  it was so embarrasting today i was waiting to have the et legs in those stirrup thing and i said to my mum, i got to break wind,sorry TMI, i looked a site today because when i spoke to andrew the embryologist yesterday, he said there no need to bring your nighty, and when i got to clinic today, i had to get undressed and put one of their lovely flattering gowns on, only thing was i must of had an allergy to the washing powder they used on the gown and i got a rash on my neck, so i had my top on and the gown tied around my bottom half with my socks on as i got a latex allergy can't wear those covers they put on your feet because of the elastic, i looked lovely  .

I am dreading this 2ww hun, i think il buy my preg test day b4 test day (25th Nov) otherwise i know how impatient i am il be testing early.

Got a bit of cramping pain now prob from et.

i got no credit on my phone, so il test you tomorrow.

love

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Crazy you sound like a true picture of gorgeousness!!!
At least you have a good sense of humour.........i think its essential in this game or you end up going mad before you even begin tx!

I am having a MAJOR wobble girls and needing lots of PMA!

Fell asleep this afternoon and had major pains below.....i've still got 9 days to test date (7 days ago since et) any advice/help would be readily accepted!  Not sure why but only get twinges whilst asleep...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

You may be experiencing implantation pains?  It's expected around that time isn't it?  Surely pains are better than no symptoms?     

Crazy .... you really are funny   and yep all dignity has gone by this stage


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Andi I SO HOPE SO!!! You know what its like i'm SCARED S*****s !  And SO WEEPY!!!! AND STILL GOT 9 DAYS TO GO!  
Sorry i know i'm not being very supportive to the rest of you ladies and we all have our own worries and concerns! But sitting here on  my own (dh in work) getting myself in a right tizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
I promise i'll be here for all you ladies to get you thro your 2ww............i actually give good advice i just never listen to my owm words of wisdom!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

This is what is says in my Zita West book

"Days 5 - 7

You may be starting to get restless, obsessively thinking about the implantation, looking for signs that things are going according to plan and possibly misinterpreting every symptom. Sore breasts, mild shooting pains and bloating are all indications, in fact, that things are going well."

Please look at this as a positive.

Are you planning acupuncture to help with implantation?

And, stop beating yourself up about how you're feeling right now, as you say we all have concerns and are all here for each other. You know what you'd advise others it's just more difficult to take it on board yourself. We often need others to give us a good shake ... So without harming your embies I'm giving you a good shake!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks andi you just made me weep.....for a change!
Got acupunct next tuesday so fingers X
I'll be here for you too!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse, I didn't mean to make you weep ... oops!!

I hope you've rid your mind of negativity.  Listen to your CD and relax, maybe that will help you chill.


Great!! .. I've just had a sneezing fit.

Why can't the clinic give us a sleeping beauty pill for a fortnight


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

And a paper bag!!! I've had a huge outbreak of spots!  And suitcases under each eye thro lack of sleep!
tHERE would be no chance of mming even if i would let him near me!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah spots here too, I have a nice big chin full !


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya girls, only on day 3 seems like a week already! getting cramps bloated and very sore boobs!!!tmi

how r you andi still in bed? 

not to long now scouse! 


lots on pma! sending out  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      

love emma x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hairdresser .. sorry to be the bearer of not so great news but you're only on day 2.  The day after ET is day 1    I does seem like a week because it all started Monday.

I'm getting up today.  Gonna have a shower and wash my hair after lunch and then I'll be confined to the sofa.  DH is ironing as I speak ... I'm amazed.  Think I'll enjoy this rest if nothing else. 

Hope you're resting.

Andrea xx


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

wasnt sure, thanks !em


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi hairdresser

hope your feeling ok, i thought i was on day 3 to didn't realise it's day 1 day after ET, were you in CARU on fri afternoon for your ET too in the recovery room about 1pm, were you on your own as i am not sure if i spoke to you, do you have dark bobbed hair?

crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi crazybabe, i had et on thursday morning! how r you feeling ? im trying to keep mind off it as driving me mad!!! also going back to work tomorrow that should help! r you girls all staying off the 2 full weeks?

wishing you lots of luck

emma x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hiya emma

I'm feeling ok now thanks, i rang the clinic and they assured me i got nothing to worry about with the orangy discharge and spotting, they said it's normal to as you produce more discharge now in the 2ww and pass old blood, so i do feel better knowing that, have you had any symptoms yet, i have had the odd crampy feeling but thats expected from what we have been thriugh our poor hormones.  

Are you feeling ok, what date do you test.

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I haven't been able to get on for a few days as my internet connection broke and I haven't been out to get one.  I've felt so lost without ff.

I've been ok I've had a few pains in the first few day but they have seemed to ease off now.  I was getting a bit worried until I have read I'm not the only one experiencing cramps. This 2ww feels as though its going to last forever.

Hope everyone is ok and resting well.

Bec x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi beck

How many days are you into your 2ww chick, i'm on day 3 past 3 dat ET.

Hope your feeling ok, i'm just thinking what to have for my tea.

What date are you testing?

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe

I'm on day 5 I had et last wed.  My test date is the 23rd.

I'm just going for tea then I'm off to choir practice I need put my thoughts to something else even if only for a few hrs. I don't think thats going to happen just nice to see 4 different walls lol.

Hope your feeling better.

Bec x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

good luck to you all

the last week is deffo the worst...if you feel like cry , cry.....remember everyone has different signs etc

the 2ww is the hardest bit of it all and im praying for you all


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

did any of you have any niggly stitch like pain in your side of the groin area, it's not painful just niggly pain, i'm on day 3 of 2ww god help me next week.

Hope your all feeling ok

crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya crazybabe, test date 23/11! i have had those symtoms all normal i think, been reading up on symptoms sounds fine try to relax if like me finding that very hard!!!    

lots of pma to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Emma,

Didn't you have ET on Thurs.  I test 23rd also and Beck, we were on Weds


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

i'm on day 6 and bricking it too, i'm with lwc swansea was with caru a long time ago, anyone got any symptoms? my boobs are killing and i'm quite sicky .


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Mollie, welcome  

I'm on day 5 ... right behind you.  Sorry if I'm nosey, did you have IVF or ICSI?  How many tries have you had?  Why did you change clinics?  

I've got sore ( . ) ( . )s which I've had since ET day, probably the bottie bombs though and a little cramping but I've had niggles since ET too. 

Hi Kara, cheers mate    Is crying every day since EC normal?  

Scouse, how are you feeling today?

Good luck to everyone on this journey


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Andi good to see your name appearing everywhere again.....starting to be more positive!
I had great day yesterday - went to cosmeston lake for a walk with dh and his children  That did me the world of good!

I have  had AF type pain since day 5 ...becoming quite severe and now just niggling mainly at night!  checking hourlf for AF but have been for days!
Then began worrying cos my boobs are perfectly normal - normal size no pain....so started worrying about that! UGH!

one lady did say she had sore boobs on one pregnancy but nothing on other 2!  Just proves there are NO RULES!

I really hope the rest of you 2ww do a better job at waiting than i have!  I've become quite neurotic!

Off to acupunct soon so hoping that helps!
Good luck t you all! X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Actually I don't feel positive right now ... feeling a little flat.  Hoped by today I would have have some significant signs but apart from sore boobs, which I've had since ET day (probably the bombs) and a little crampy, nothing really.  I'm trying to convince myself that my embie was early going back and wouldn't be implanting quite yet   

Your pains surely are a good sign.  Hope your acupuncture helps.

This is such a trying time for everyone .... however together we normally are




Andrea xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

Hope you are are feeling better today, and acupucture eased things a bit, not long now til you test hun, i bet you cant wait.  I'm on day 4 of 2ww i have had little niggly pains but nothing other than waking up feeling sickly yesterday morning.

take care and stay positive.

Hiya Andrea

How are you feeling today hun, never mind your nearly half way through your 2ww, don't worry about the symptoms not everyone has symptoms.  Try and stay positive i know it's easier said than done.  I'm here when ever you need to chat ok.

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Crazy and Andi.........i'm in a dream at moment, acupuncture SO helped me today!
And she re inforced the fact that any symptom could be a sign for either outcome!  And we know it but doesn't help when you become this neurotic!
Andi as soon as you get a symptom you'll then panic its over...you body can't win!
Day 4 you could still be recovering from ec/et?  Give yourself a break!
Lets trust our bodies, that they'll do the right thing X Please God
(OMG i give such good advice - unfort don't heed it myself)


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

Glad your feeling more relaxed now after Acupuncture, yes we all must keep thinking positive, they say positive thinking positive result.

Have you had any symptoms yet hun, how many days after ET should the embryo implant, do you know.  I'm resting as much as possible, it's driving me mad stuck in the house and can't do any housework though, DH has been great though cleaning for me, but he is day this week so i thought i'd beeter make an effort and do dishes and put some washing in.

take care and think      

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm day 6 today Scouse.  I've had a crampy tummy all afternoon, it was a dull ache but started getting stronger as the day went on.  I had a bit of an upset with family stuff today so maybe it's a bit topsy turvy.

Hope you're all doing okay

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

How are you feeling hun, i'm still analizing every twinge, hoping that everything will be positive, day 5 of my 2ww today i wonder if those 2 embies have implanted yet, wish the test day would hurry up, i am supposed to be going back to work on Monday, i will just have to take things veryeasy wont I, i wirk in admin, only thing is my employer dont know i have had treatment they think i have just had a gynae procedure (cyst removed), my jobs not stressful but i can't go lifting and of my heavy files or running up and down stairs every time M.D rings me for a cuppa, i haven't gave my  notice in yet as even though i have been told i definately got my new job, i haven't had my job offer letter.

Hope your ok, i hope i dont have any spotting now otherwise i'm going to start to panic.

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies sorry to bring morale down but thought you needed to know i started to bleed yesterday and then got a BFN on an early HPT!
So i'm afraid its all over for us!
I will keep an eye out for all you other Nov testers and really hope you have successful pregnancies.
Take care all X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse

i am so sorry hun


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Im so so sorry scouse you take good care of yourself sweetheart, i'm here if you need a chat ok

love

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

so sorry scouse take care of yourself lots of love to you both
Bec x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that Scouse.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Scouse

So sorry to read your news

Sending you and dh big 

Love Emxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse,

I'm gobsmacked!  So sorry for you both.

I really thought you would get your BFP.

 for the both of you.

You've been such a tower of strength for us all, I hope we can be here for you when you need it.

Andi xxx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Really sorry to hear your news hope your bearing up o.k. xxx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Andi and Crazy babe,

Just been reading about your tummy cramps, just to let you know my friend had this after her 2nd ICSI cycle about 4 yrs ago and she actually said to the nurse that it hadn't worked when she went in for her test because of her period pains but it had worked and she now has a 3 yr old so cramping is sometimes a good sign too.  She was 38. I know everyone's different but I just wanted to let you know so try and stay positive Ness xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you Ness for the re-assurance i am trying to stay as positive as i can i keep telling myself, it has worked this time and talking to my Embies asking them to stay.

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Ness,

Today I've had no cramps ... it's a real head    this wait.

I'm half way to test day now, I will know soon


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

How are you feeling today chick, how many days til test day now, i think your about half way there now aren't you.  I haven't had any cramping for a few days now starting to feel more myself again and look myself again now, i have felt dreadful since EC really, and i picked up this cold and cough which has put me down a bit, but i am still positive about the treatment, hope the embies have stuck now for the next 8-9 mths.

take care, are you going back to work on monday.

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

This 2ww is so dragging I'm running out of things to do.  I've wrapped all my christmas prezzies I going to start on the cards soon.  Daytime tv is driving me loopy.  The cramps have stopped now but I've had a banging headache for days I just can't seem to get rid of it. Only 7 days to go.

How is everyone else feeling?  I hope you are all ok.

Bec x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bec

Hope your feeling ok and are not too bored, i think this 1st week of my 2ww has gone quite quickly, considering i have been off work resting, i agree day time TV is a bit boring i have been watching, bargin hunt, Flog it, Sorry and oldie programes on UK gold.  What day do you test, i test on the 25th Nov seems ages away on day 7 today though so nearly half way there.

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe

My test day is the 23rd.  I've been watch loads of films, I watched Santa Clause the movie this afternoon the really old one with Dudley Moore, its my fav Christmas movie sad I know but I enjoyed it.

Hope your ok nearly half way there for you.

Bec


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bec

Have you had any symptoms at all the last few days of your 2ww.

crazybabe


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe

I have had cramping but that has seemed to ease at the moment.  My boobs are tender and I'm just really tired.  I'm getting sicky spells but I know these are from all the tablets I have to take I was like this before et.  Not sure if these are good or bad signs I can't remember all this from last time but I'm thinking positive.  What about you have you had any symptoms?

Bec


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Bec

Well a for a few days after EC and ET i had bad cramping pains and a little spotting, but the clinic said that was from the treatment, Needle from EC and Catheter in ET, other than that i have had the odd pulling twinge a few days ago in my right had sideby bikini line area, been tired and no energy but that may be from this awful cold i got,but that's all.

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all doing okay.

I had some bad cramping yesterday followed by a lot of clear mucus, which made me think this is odd.  Anyway, I had some brown spotting earlier today and now I feel it's all over.  I tested because of the bleeding and it was a BFN.  I called the gynae clinic at the hospital to talk to a nurse and they said if it was an implantation bleed my HCG levels wouldn't be high enough yet to detect a positive and to wait longer to test.  

I'm going      

My period hasn't started yet but I don't feel very positive about it all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I hope you're all doing okay ... not long for most of you to test now.

We had a BFN confirmed today by another HPT and full on AF and cramping.  Clinic said 13 pt was ok to test.

I hope you all get your dreams soon.

Take care and wishing you all get your 

Andrea x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry huni

i have pm you


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andrea

So sorry to hear your news sending lots of love to you both

Take care

Bec x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry Andi


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Andi,

Am so sorry to hear about your news and feeling for you and your DH.  

Thinking of you both.

Love 

Ness x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh andi i am so sorry for you and dh big hugs        hugs ema xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi scouse and andi, ive only just saw your news and just wanted to say how sorry i am! im thinking of you both and if any of you need to chat you know where i am! 
              
loads of love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls for all your kinds words.

We're looking towards the follow up and compiling questions we need to ask.

Will keep you all posted.  I want to start again as soon as I can.

Good luck to all the testers this week


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Any news from anyone yet ?? I seem to be the only one stimming at the moment, and even this group has gone very quiet, hope everyone is ok xx

   

Andrea


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi All

Today is my test day and I've been awake most of the night.  I finally gave in about 5.30 and did the test. I'm still in complete shock it was a BFP whoo hoo.

I would  just like to say thank you to everyone who has given me support over the last few weeks if it wasn't for ff I would of gone mad on a few occasions.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage of treatment you are.  Here's to us all having our dreams come true.

Lots of love

Bec x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Bec,

CONGRATULATIONS on your   

Well done

Andrea x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Bec

Thats amazing news congratulations and well done xx  

You take it easy now, hopefully i will be joining you before Christmas !

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations


----------

